# vista will not load..start up repair does not work, HELP!



## jennyl (Dec 8, 2009)

This is a last ditch for help. 

I have been running windows vista fine, on my pc. Until yesterday, when they were apparently worms (or virus's or something I don't know, my brain is fried trying to fix this thing). I successfully removed them with AVG (how the got there in the first place - I don't know). The pc worked fine, everything was fine, until I came in from work. 

Vista would not load. Screen goes black way before any vista sign comes up. Monitor goes off, "no input signal". So, I try it again, and it says windows failed to load, blah blah blah start-up repair, or start windows normally. 

I hit start up repair - it doesn't do ANYTHING. Windows normally, does nothing either. 

So, after much going mental. I found out how to go into safe mode (I have a mesh pc and apparently f8 does not work in that). So, I try to get into safe mode from that, DOES NOT WORK. Try Last known good config DOES NOT WORK. Still the same black screen. So, then I googled problems. And, apparently I've to "repair your computer" (no ****) so I can get to command prompt and chkdsk, but now the problem is, IT STILL GIVES ME THE SAME START UP MENU. Where it asks me start windows normally, or start up repair. 

So, obviously as you can see if they had guns in my country I probably would have blown it through my head. Seriously cracking up. 

I also tried to do safe mode with command promt, does not work, got to a black screen BUT THIS TIME WITH ACTUAL STUFF, and went through system 32 and stopped. 

Could someone please help me? I really REALLY do not want to get someone to fix it because A - Have no money and B - **** that ****. I always fix my pc's myself and I have been at this for about 7 hours , most of which was trying to find the ******* advanced boot options, so that is why my mood is foul. 

Have been trying to search for command promt without windows and it's all of this ****, which people say that same thing, repair your computer. It does not work for me. 

I have no vista disc either, as it is already preloaded in my computer. And, I have a small countries worth of songs and films aswell as personal stuff, so I really do not want to have to wipe my pc (even though I don't have anything to wipe the ******* thing with). 

I apologise for swearing but I really am in the middle of a nervous breakdown.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF first this may be helpfull so download it and burn to a disc 
http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/ use imgburn to do it http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download next I need to know if you had service packs installed as this makes running repairs a different thing entirerly from what you have been through if you have hold of on the burning a disc


----------



## jennyl (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you for replying. I have service pack 1 downloaded, however there has always been a problem with service pack 2 downloading, even though I've countlessly shut down, and it's went through all the stages. It has been like that for months and still does not download the service pack, so it always says I have an update. I am in the middle of downloading your links, though I don't know how long it will take. 

If I get the burned disc to work, will I have to wipe my pc? or can i do a system restore or something?

Thank you again for replying.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If you wish to do a full system restore to factory defaults, insert your Vista DVD and re-install Vista. Also, you should have a recovery partition - usually the F10 key duringg boot will activate it.


----------



## jennyl (Dec 8, 2009)

right ive downloaded the disc. it worked it worked it worked!!!! i did repair pc so i didnt have to lose my stuff. thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi your most welcome glad it is sorted


----------

